# Brazen Chippy



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

Not very scared of us  Met it on our walk today...


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh man. He's asking for it! I bet he's the tough guy chip, dog chases, he shoots up a tree, then starts that loud chattering you can hear from a half mile away.


----------

